# Basement Agility Space



## Golden_Dax (Sep 14, 2011)

With the weather below zero again and snow on ground I'm considering turning our unfinished basement into an agility space. Does anyone have any economical recommendations on what to put down for flooring or mats to work on?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I set up playroom matting in my training room 


Its on a wooden floor but provides cushioning and traction - similar to these (mine are all blue)

Amazon.com : 24 Sq. Ft. (set of 24 + borders) 'We Sell Mats' Anti-Fatige Interlocking EVA Foam Flooring-Set of six Multi-Color Tiles-Each 12"x12"x3/8" Thick : Toys And Games : Baby


----------



## Golden_Dax (Sep 14, 2011)

Cool I was considering something similar. Do you find it holds up to claws alright?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I dremel my dogs' nails each week and the flooring does hold up with their nails

My Dyson Animal on the other hand left marks when I used it! I usually use a central built-in which does not leave marks. but wanted to try to save washing the matting down


----------

